# 1894 Columbia model 36



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 14, 2015)

Does any member have access to a 1894 Columbia Model 36 who can let me know some dimensions of the wheel hubs?


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 15, 2015)

refresh my memory what a model 36 is , I have a model 32 and it could be the same


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello Bike Junk,

The Model 36 of 1894 had a reer wheel bank brake.  I'm really interested in getting dimensions of the rear wheel hub.

Kind regards,

Myron


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 17, 2015)

I've just checked and the Model 32 Roadster also had the rear wheel band brake!  I'd also like the inside dimension of the drop outs both front and rear?


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 17, 2015)

my model 32 must be a year earlier as it does not have a band brake -- I had a band brake Columbia years ago- it did not work well at all but what a great looking machine ! Can you post photos of what you have as the lever and rods  has about 20 pieces , I think I have a NOS band that wrapped around the hub drum for the bike as it did not fit my model.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 17, 2015)

*band brake*

i would be interested in the band , for my new mail , if it is available,thanks walter branche


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm actually building a Sylvester Roper steam bike bassed on the Columbia Model 36. He built 2 in 1894, one for Col. Pope and one for himself. The bikes only had a front spoon brake but the rear hub was based on the originalhub less sprocket and brake parts. Columbia had 2 of Model 32's. One was the roadster with band brake and the racer was stripped down without the band brake.

Look up Sylvester Roper steam motorcycle on the web, you'll be amazed!

If you send me a PM with your email address, I'll send you some pictures of my project that is now about 90% complete!  I actually had to fabricate the frame from scratch!

Regards,

Myron


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 23, 2015)

Put the three words columbia band brake into google and the top search result is this -

http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=357

It took a lot of work to set up this band brake correctly because the linkage pivot fittings were missing. So instead of rods we cabled it, which requires a lot of trial and error. It works brilliantly. But we did at least start with the correct hub. 

Another solution might be to use the other type of Columbia rear brake of the same era - the Adjustable Rear Wheel Lever Spoon Brake - seen here. I took close up photos to illustrate the rear part of the brake before I sold the bike. The lever is obviously a normal front brake one, and the rod links are simple -

http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=346


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the information you researched!  I'm actually not using the band brake but only the hub.


----------

